# Acquistion portugese nationality by non marital partnership



## Dontjoke001 (Jul 8, 2018)

Dear Sir/Madam,

I want to apply portugese citizenship from abroad. My partner and child both is portugese citizen. Dear i seen there 8th amendment came on 5th juy 2018 and said that if a foreigner have portugese child that is enought to proof connection in portugal. My partner is originally from portugal. We are living together as a unmarried partner 4 years over.

Only i want to know that do i need pass A2 level portugese language or not?? because we live in english speaking country and i do not speak portugese. Please tell me what is the actual law for me???


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Dontjoke001 said:


> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> I want to apply portugese citizenship from abroad. My partner and child both is portugese citizen. Dear i seen there 8th amendment came on 5th juy 2018 and said that if a foreigner have portugese child that is enought to proof connection in portugal. My partner is originally from portugal. We are living together as a unmarried partner 4 years over.
> 
> Only i want to know that do i need pass A2 level portugese language or not?? because we live in english speaking country and i do not speak portugese. Please tell me what is the actual law for me???


You might be confusing Citizenship with residency & the right to it. 

If you simply want the right to enter, work & reside in Portugal then you already have that under the reunification of family rules although you will be expected to prove the long term relationship. 

In theory, you have the right to enter without a visa if you enter with your partner but in practice it'll probably be easier if you enter on a Schengen visa & then apply for residency once here.

You'll find full details on the Government website at sef.pt & there's an English language option on the top left of that site.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh & no language test because you have the RIGHT to reside which cannot be refused.


----------



## Dontjoke001 (Jul 8, 2018)

travelling-man said:


> Oh & no language test because you have the RIGHT to reside which cannot be refused.





Hello, i think you did not understand my point. I am not coming to portugal for living or residing permanently. I am living in outside portugal.
I want apply citizenship only. And my question do i need pass portugese language A2 level for nationality or not?? because i speak in english .


----------



## Raquelstm (Jan 26, 2017)

Dontjoke001 said:


> Hello, i think you did not understand my point. I am not coming to portugal for living or residing permanently. I am living in outside portugal.
> I want apply citizenship only. And my question do i need pass portugese language A2 level for nationality or not?? because i speak in english .



You can't apply for citizenship, if you not even live in Portugal, never mind no speak the language. Portuguese authorities wont grant citizenship if you are not able to fulfilled the preliminarily requirements. If your intention are not to live here, I don't see, how you would be granted such important status. You can always apply, doesn't mean you will get it. 

Regards,


----------

